
Genomic shared data securely analyzed using homomorphic encryption [pdf] - isthatart
https://www.nebulagenomics.io/assets/documents/NEBULA_whitepaper_v4.51.pdf
======
isthatart
From the whitepaper "Nebula Genomics, blockchain-enabled genomic data sharing
and analysis platform". Interesting because homomorphic encryption for genomic
data is a thing [1](2015) [2](2017)

[1]
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/133.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2015/133.pdf)

[2] [https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/ManualHE-3.pdf)

